
Japanese Projector Displays Smooth Video on a Wriggling, Dancing Surface - maftieu
http://www.popsci.com/new-protector-dynamic-maps-moving-images-onto-moving-objects
======
formula1
This looks too good to be true.

\- My first question is if this is machine learbed or algorithm. I doubt its
algorithm as it needs "object detection" then needs to know the cloths
"resting state".

\- Does it detect changes based on shadows or are the multiple cameras? If
shadows, this may be gameable/corruptable. If multiple cameras, how many?

\- I saw xy rotation, xy skewing and multiple objects. Folding in the xz plane
and could detect a "front and back" to a t-shirt when he did the jump spin. I
didnt see how it adapted to xz rotation or a combination. I also dont
understand how it knows there was a "back" and a "front" without mapping the
object in internal 3d spacewhich may or may not work for some arbitrary shape.
I did not see adaption to depth though in great degreee

If I understand correctly

\- machine learned arbitrary 3d blobs into 3d space. Through multiple cameras
or lighting or blth

\- machine learn changes to the blob as not "new blobs" but changes to
existing ones

\- create image to match that of location and polygon of the fabric. Merge
certain pixels when condensing. Duplicating when expanding. Employ anti
aliasing techniques

\- send image to projector

Im not sure the application but it is certain unique, fun and interesting
technology.

------
ChuckMcM
That is pretty awesome, it reminds me of the wii-remote mapping for displays
that Johnny Lee did
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgrGjJUBF_I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgrGjJUBF_I))
back in 2007. This looks like a commercialization of that work 10 years later.

